# nvidia-drivers - co z nią?

## szybi

Ostatnio sam zauważyłem, że nowsze jądro gryzło się ze sterownikiem nvidii. Zdaje się, że nowszy sterownik gryzł się ze starszym jądrem. No nie wiem. W każdym razie problemy, a teraz widzę, że wszystkie sterowniki są zamaskowane. http://gentoo-portage.com/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers . Próbowałem się trochę dowiedzieć więcej na ten temat, ale nic nie znalazłem. Czy ktoś wie, co jest grane?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Crenshaw

ktore nowsze jadro? ja mam 2.6.31 i nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1 i smiga

----------

## szybi

no u mnie tak się nie udało :/ mam obecnie jądro 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i sterownik 180.60. Nowszy już mi nie działał.

----------

## ArnVaker

U mnie też nie ma żadnych problemów... Poza tym nvidia-drivers jest "Hard Masked" tylko według tej strony co podałeś ;]

```
[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  {M}71.86.09!s {M}71.86.11!s 96.43.13!s (~)96.43.14!s 173.14.20!s (~)173.14.20-r1!s (~)173.14.22!s 180.60!s 185.18.36!s (~)185.18.36-r1!s (~)190.29!s (~)190.42-r3!s (~)190.53!s (~)190.53-r1!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  190.53-r1!s(20:14:00 06.02.2010)(acpi gtk kernel_linux multilib -custom-cflags)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

Dzisiaj syncowałem portage.

----------

## SlashBeast

popatrzcie co jest w /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers, jakie wersje tam sa i przeczytajcie ChangeLog w tym samym katalogu.

----------

## soban_

Jade na najnowszym jajku, jak i na najnowszych sterownikach do nvidia na drzewie ~ (jajko to 32-r2 i nv-190.53-r1) i nie mam zadnych problemow, przynajmniej mi nic sie nie gryzie...

----------

## dylon

soban: tak przy okazji, bo widze, ze masz taka sama grafike co ja... jaka masz wydajnosc?  U mnie glxgears wyciaga ~3000fps przy rozdzialce 1600x1200x85 i kde4. Wydaje mi sie to lekkim zartem ze strony mojego gf  :Smile: 

----------

## zlomek

 *dylon wrote:*   

> soban: tak przy okazji, bo widze, ze masz taka sama grafike co ja... jaka masz wydajnosc?  U mnie glxgears wyciaga ~3000fps przy rozdzialce 1600x1200x85 i kde4. Wydaje mi sie to lekkim zartem ze strony mojego gf 

 

U mnie też smiga, grafike mam taka jaj w podpisie czyli sporo gorsza niż Sobana:

jajko versions:  2.6.31-r6  i stery nvidia 185.18.36

```
glxgears 

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

glxgears 

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

48840 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9767.992 FPS

49002 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9800.207 FPS

48872 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9774.327 FPS

48748 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9749.572 FPS

48932 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9786.208 FPS

48971 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9794.131 FPS

48833 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9766.433 FPS

```

----------

## soban_

 *dylon wrote:*   

> soban: tak przy okazji, bo widze, ze masz taka sama grafike co ja... jaka masz wydajnosc?  U mnie glxgears wyciaga ~3000fps przy rozdzialce 1600x1200x85 i kde4. Wydaje mi sie to lekkim zartem ze strony mojego gf

 

Oj chyba masz cos nie tak ustawione. U mnie naprawde kreci okolo 20 000 klatek z compizem i efektami to moze tak okolo 6-8k, ale na full hd 1920x1080. W kazdym badz razie grafika jest naprawde piekna...i jestem z niej bardzo zadowolony, pewnie tak samo jak i Ty.

 *zlomek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 48840 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9767.992 FPS
> 
> 49002 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9800.207 FPS
> ...

  Zlomek, jak na lapka to i tak jest naprawde dobrze ;-) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794102-highlight-.html - na to, to juz mozna narzekac.

----------

## dylon

Skopiowalem z Twojego xorg.conf czesc odpowiadajaca za grafike i... troche lepiej:

```

dylon@dylon /home/dylon % glxgears

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

24338 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4867.509 FPS

24479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4895.702 FPS

21284 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4256.792 FPS

20976 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4195.198 FPS

20784 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4156.739 FPS

22734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4546.725 FPS

20335 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4066.975 FPS

```

Teraz moj xorg.conf wyglada tak:

```

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"        # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"                              

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"                

    EndSubSection                                        

    Load           "i2c"                                 

    Load           "ddc"                                 

    Load           "extmod"                              

    Load           "wfb"                                 

    Load           "xtrap"                               

    Load           "freetype"                            

    Load           "glx"                                 

EndSection   

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "samsung"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 121.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

EndSection                      

Section "Device"

        Identifier     "GF9600GT"   

        Driver         "nvidia"     

        VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName      "G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]"

        Option         "HWcursor" "On"

        Option         "CursorShadow"

        Option         "CursorShadowAlpha" "32"

        Option         "CursorShadowXOffset" "3"

        Option         "CursorShadowYOffset" "3"

        Option         "TwinView" "True"

        Option         "NoLogo" "true"

        Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT-1 RightOf CRT-0"

        Option         "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "80.0"

        Option         "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "75.0"

        Option         "Composite" "Enable"

        Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

        Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"

        Option         "BackingStore" "true"

        Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

        Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

        Option         "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        Option         "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier     "samsung"

        Device         "GF9600GT"

        Monitor        "samsung"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Option         "NoLogo" "true"

        Option         "TwinView" "0"

        Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

        Option         "metamodes" "1600x1200_85 +0+0"

        SubSection     "Display"

                Depth       24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite" "Enable"

        Option         "RENDER" "Enable"

        Option         "Damage" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Czy komus sie moze cos rzuca w oczy, gdzie cos moge miec zle?

----------

## zlomek

dylon jak testujesz glxgears musisz zawsze mieć okno z kołami na pierwszym planie. U mnie jak przyktryje okno przeglądarką mam wyniki sięgające do 20tys czyli prawie 2x wiecej. Oczywiście nie zmieniasz tez rozmiaru okna bo wyniki tez bedą inne. 

Pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

## soban_

sluszna uwaga, ja zauwazylem ze nawet obciazenie procesora potrafi zmniejszyc ilosc klatek. Gdzies nawet czytalem, ze nie nalezy w momecie testu ruszac mysza gdyz moze to wplynac na wynik (najlepiej nic nie robic) - oczywiscie z ta myszka to juz przesada, ale kilka klatek mozna stracic. Tak samo ilosc klatek zmienia sie gdy okno od testu powiekszymy na pelny ekran.

@dylon strasznie Ci ten wynik skacze, masz wlaczone jakies efekty graficzne podczas testu (np. compiz?)?

----------

## dylon

Uruchamiam w domyslnym rozmiarze i nie ruszam niczym.

W tle nie ma odpalonego nic, co by obciazalo w istotny sposob procesor.

Tak wyglada moj pulpit podczas testow:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/2eb9113529c1f8e9.html

Compiza nie uzywam. Uzywam za to kde4 z wlaczonymi efektami.

----------

## zlomek

Ładne zdjęcie, też bym polatał :Smile: 

Kde4 też ładnie zrobione, mój gnome wygląda troche gorzej   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dylon

No tak... Wpadlem na rozwiazanie jak przeczytalem swoj post  :Smile: 

"Uzywam za to kde4 z wlaczonymi efektami."  P wylaczeniu glxgears pokazuje ~10k fps.

Co do latania, to serdecznie polecam. Raz sprobujesz i zakochasz sie  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Sam uzywam od dluzszego czasu KDE4 (jakis rok) i szczerze polecam. Co do efektow sprobuj je na moment wylaczyc i zobacz ile wtedy kreci, ja osobiscie uzywam fusion-icon z compizem skonfigurowanym. Bez efektow powinien krecic z ~20 000 fps klatek, co do tapety to fajne jest losowanie ;-) za kazdym razem inna...tego samego uzywam na Windowsie 7.

Jeszcze jedna rzecz mi sie przypomniala, nvidia-settings (tam ladnie mozna sobie wygenerowac xorga) - ktory jest dopasowany do naszych oczekiwan. Tzn, mozemy ustawic albo wyzsza jakos, kosztem wydajnosci i odwrotnie. Ja wlasciwie robie tak, ze generuje tutaj xorg'a, nastepnie go modyfikuje.

----------

## happ

a ja mam inne pytanie nie związane mocno z tematem, mam kartę graficzną GeForce mx 400 64MB no i podczas wydawania polecenia 

```
 emerge -pv nvidia-drivers 
```

mam coś takiego 

```
[ebuild  N   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.14  USE="gtk -acpi -custom-cflags (-multilib)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070621  0 kB 
```

jak zamaskować 

```
media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070621 
```

pomoże mi ktoś ?

bo w pliku /etc/portage/package.mask  dodanie 

```
 media-video/nvidia-settings 
```

pogarsza sytuację i nie chce w ogóle wyświetlać samych sterów do nvdii, bo krzyczy że sterownik musi mieć w/w pakiet - ale ja tego nie chcę - da się to obejść ?

----------

## lsdudi

flaga gtk pociaga za sobą settings

----------

## happ

aha, noooo tak, działa  :Very Happy: 

```
USE="-gtk" emerge -pv nvidia-drivers
```

 :Very Happy: 

ok, teraz mam inny problem, zainstalowalem stery, do karty grafcznej Nvidia GeForce mx 440 64MB

```
 emerge =nvidia-drivers-96.43.16 
```

ale nie chcą mi działać mam jądro 2.6.32.8

ponieważ za każdym razem gdy uruchamiam startx wyskakuje mi błąd

```
Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist)

Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist)
```

w pliku /etc/X11/xorg.conf mam dopisane

----tylko ważne fragmenty

```
Section "Module"

  Load "glx"

  Load "dbe"

  Load "record"

EndSection
```

oraz

```
Section "Device"

  Driver "nvidia"

  VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"

  BoardName "Unkown Board"

EndSection
```

Czy ktoś mi pomoże ?

----------

